# Elektronikas forums >  Gaismas kustību sensors,to pareizi pievienot?

## defender

Droš paliek droš,  labāk pārliecīnāties....!
Lūk bilde http://img.lejup.lv/images/lejuptzcldmh1369504258.JPG  Tris vadi   iet uz  sensoru,zils,brūns ,melns-Ka pareizi pieslēgt gaismēkli lai sensors nostrādātu?
Eeee domāju ka pretīm zilam brūnam vienoju pienakošo strāvu...Talāk uz  pašu gaismēkli vienoju vienu vadu pie melnā otrs paliek pie zilā....-Vai tā būs pareizi?

----------


## Isegrim

Ja esi pazaudējis oriģinālo špikerīti, vienmēr var Gooogles tantei pajautāt. 
Parasti: neitrāle kopīga, netiek komutēta, pienākošais karstais gals no sadales - brūns, aizejošais uz slodzi (lampu) - sarkans.  Krāsas var variēt atbilstoši mainīgiem standartiem dažādās zemēs. Izskatās, ka šoreiz sarkanā vietā tiešām melns.

----------


## defender

> Ja esi pazaudējis oriģinālo špikerīti, vienmēr var Gooogles tantei pajautāt. 
> Parasti: neitrāle kopīga, netiek komutēta, pienākošais karstais gals no sadales - brūns, aizejošais uz slodzi (lampu) - sarkans.  Krāsas var variēt atbilstoši mainīgiem standartiem dažādās zemēs. Izskatās, ka šoreiz sarkanā vietā tiešām melns.
>  4424


 Nu ja izskatās ka  pareizi ar  biju domājis-tik tai RED vieta man ir Meln ,pārtraucējs/saslēdzējs jau ir viens vads  un tas būs melnais aiz kura   turpinajas  ceļs uz gasmas avotu...

----------


## defender

Eee -vaitad ja aiz  to  saucamo gaismas/kustību sensoru  notiek īsais tad sensõrs pagalam?!

----------


## Isegrim

PIR sensors nebūs pagalam, bet izpildķēdi (pat tad, ja tur būs nevis simistors, bet 'sausie kontakti') gan var apskādēt. Tāpēc kaut kur attiecīgam drošinātājam jābūt.

----------


## defender

> PIR sensors nebūs pagalam, bet izpildķēdi (pat tad, ja tur būs nevis simistors, bet 'sausie kontakti') gan var apskādēt. Tāpēc kaut kur attiecīgam drošinātājam jābūt.


 Vis kartībā ,kaiminām tieši tads pats -kamer šis prom samainīju :: !

----------


## Isegrim

Ak tad sapisi gan?  ::  Nabaga kaimiņš...

----------


## australia

zaglēns...

----------


## defender

> Ak tad sapisi gan?  Nabaga kaimiņš...


 Nuja,talab jau  bija tāds jautājums ,vadi savienujuma dabujusi mitrumu ...aiztiekot nozipsnij vien ::  
Pareizāk topošajam kaimiņam- sensors  nerukās.....!

----------


## defender

> zaglēns...


 Nē vecīt -ekonomists ne zaglēns :: !

----------


## defender

Tā pagājis sensoram jau pusotris gads....Kā jau zinām  uz  2014 /13 decembri  Latvijā plosījas vētra un pēc tās vairs mans sensors nestrāda!Labi noņēmu sensoru izķidāju un konstatēju ka tomēr iekš sensora ir drošinātājs kurš bija pārdedzis-parlodēju  tievu vadiņu-pievienoju atpakaļ itkā nostrādāja,bet viena nelaime sensors neizslēdzas...visu laiku lukturis spīd...
Laika zoba ietekmē sensoram uztveršanas  logā parādījušās plaisas...ķidājot  izdrupa tāds ritīgs caurums,var redzēt pasu sensoru ....!
Vai tamdēļ šis var neizslegties?
Viens gudrenieks man saka ,ja es esmu nogriezis LUX "gaismas jutīgums"uz tumšāko, kas manā gadījumā apzīmēts ar pusmenesi tad mans sensors strādājot  nakts/dienas režīmā -kad paliek tums tad  sis spīdēs visu laiku  gaismai austot nodzisīs -tad atkal tumsai iestājoties  iedeksies..izjaucot sensoru nolūza to regulējamo kājinu kas saslegta ar korpusu-talab nogriezu uz tumšako, manuprāt tas LUX tikai strādāja uz gasmas jūtīgumu ,sensors  sāks stradāt ta  ritīgi tumsai iestajoties nevis krēslai iestajoties!
Ja kāds zin atbildes ,,,var droši atbildēt...

----------


## Didzis

Pēc tāda defekta apraksta Tev jāgriežas kādā gaišreģu forumā ::  Lai kautko palīdzētu šai forumā, tev jāatrod internetā sava sensora shēma, jāņem rokā testeris vai multimetrs un jāsāk mērīt, kapēc galvenais relejs stāv visu laiku saslēdzies. Gan jau vadības tranzistors uz to padod spriegumu. Tatad kapēc padod, vai caursists, vai kāds no devējiem padod nepareizu komandu uz tranzistoru. Būs konkrēti jautajumi, labprāt atbildēsim. Savādāk, pats neko nedari un lai mēs, pa gabalu, defektu atrodam :: 
Jā, atceries, ka tur visa shēma zem tīkla 220V stāv. Vārdu sakot, jāgramstās ļoti uzmanīgi, citādāk remonts var beigties baltās čībiņās pie sēru mūzikas. Vispār, ja poņas no elektronikas nav, tad labāk pa shēmu, kura atrodas zem sprieguma,  nedarboties. Var protams izmantot atdalošo transformātoru. To ļoti viegli uztasīt no veca lampu televizora tkla transformātora. Ja gribās ar elektroniku ņemties, tad tāda manta saimniecībā arī vēlāk noderēs.

----------


## Isegrim

Nopirkt ir lētāk!

----------


## Didzis

Protams, nopirkt jaunu kustību sensoru sanāk lētāk, bet vai interesantāk. Ja nagi niez , rokas no īstās vietas aug, mājā ir multimetrs un gribās apgūt elektroniku, tad kapēc neremontēt?

----------


## australia

klau, viņam oriģinālais nosprāga, tad viņš nospēra kaimiņam. un jūs vēl čalim palīdzat?  ::

----------


## defender

> Pēc tāda defekta apraksta Tev jāgriežas kādā gaišreģu forumā Lai kautko palīdzētu šai forumā, tev jāatrod internetā sava sensora shēma, jāņem rokā testeris vai multimetrs un jāsāk mērīt, kapēc galvenais relejs stāv visu laiku saslēdzies. Gan jau vadības tranzistors uz to padod spriegumu. Tatad kapēc padod, vai caursists, vai kāds no devējiem padod nepareizu komandu uz tranzistoru. Būs konkrēti jautajumi, labprāt atbildēsim. Savādāk, pats neko nedari un lai mēs, pa gabalu, defektu atrodam
> Jā, atceries, ka tur visa shēma zem tīkla 220V stāv. Vārdu sakot, jāgramstās ļoti uzmanīgi, citādāk remonts var beigties baltās čībiņās pie sēru mūzikas. Vispār, ja poņas no elektronikas nav, tad labāk pa shēmu, kura atrodas zem sprieguma,  nedarboties. Var protams izmantot atdalošo transformātoru. To ļoti viegli uztasīt no veca lampu televizora tkla transformātora. Ja gribās ar elektroniku ņemties, tad tāda manta saimniecībā arī vēlāk noderēs.


 Tā ar par to sensora uztversanas logu neviens neko nepateic!Kalab tas logs ir ar ipašu stropveidīgu rakstu ieštancēts?

----------


## defender

> Protams, nopirkt jaunu kustību sensoru sanāk lētāk, bet vai interesantāk. Ja nagi niez , rokas no īstās vietas aug, mājā ir multimetrs un gribās apgūt elektroniku, tad kapēc neremontēt?


 Paklau es paņēm atpakāļ no kaimin dzivokli to savējo un arī uzmanīgi  izārdīju nesabojajot uztveršanas logu un protams šim ari tas drošinātajs  pārdedzis parlodēju tievu stieplīti un piesledzu atpakal pie savām durvīm un vis notiekas....Protams kas bij ar caurumu atlik atpakal kaiminam...viss godīgi....
Tāda aizdoma ka  neizslegšanās vaina slepjas sačakarēta logā,nepa velti vins būvēts stropveidīgs !

----------


## Isegrim

Tas nav logs, tā ir lēcu sistēma, kas formē IR starus. No tās izveidojuma atkarīga sensora virziendarbība, skata leņķis utt. Populārākais ir uz leju vērsts "vēdeklis" un 90°-120°. Bet sastopami arī šauri "long range" un superplatie "ap stūri lūrētāji"; pat 270°. 
Sačakarējot vienu no lēcām, tu iegūsti _aklo zonu_ attiecīgajā virzienā. Cauruma gadījumā iekšā tiek putekļi u.c., kam tur nav jānokļūst.

----------


## defender

> klau, viņam oriģinālais nosprāga, tad viņš nospēra kaimiņam. un jūs vēl čalim palīdzat?


 orģenalais tads pats ka kaiminam --nesatraucies kaimins vinu nepirka...un kaimini mainaas ik pa  pus gadu...

----------


## defender

> Tas nav logs, tā ir lēcu sistēma, kas formē IR starus. No tās izveidojuma atkarīga sensora virziendarbība, skata leņķis utt. Populārākais ir uz leju vērsts "vēdeklis" un 90°-120°. Bet sastopami arī šauri "long range" un superplatie "ap stūri lūrētāji"; pat 270°. 
> Sačakarējot vienu no lēcām, tu iegūsti _aklo zonu_ attiecīgajā virzienā. Cauruma gadījumā iekšā tiek putekļi u.c., kam tur nav jānokļūst.


 nu vo tas man  bij sajāts  varbūt tamdēl vsu laiku  spīdēja  -nesaprasdams vai i kustiba vai nav -jev tur ar izslegšanos nekāda sakara....

----------


## Isegrim

Kaimiņš arī kaut kur _nopīzdoja_?

----------


## tornislv

Rokkafejnīcā moš?  ::

----------


## defender

> Kaimiņš arī kaut kur _nopīzdoja_?


 Valsts ipašums kuru es kontrolē  ::

----------


## defender

> Rokkafejnīcā moš?


  nuja tur vinam klizumu  iztaisīja...

----------


## Janisabele

Kāds varbūt var palīdzēt, slēdža vietā izdomāju pāriet uz sensoru, bet ir tāda problēma kad slēdža vads ir otrā galā un pienākošais pie gaismekļiem otrā, kā lai savienoju pareizi, paldies ja kāds atbildēs un saprata ko jauttāju!

----------


## Isegrim

Lasi instrukciju! Tur viss uzzīmēts.

----------


## Janisabele

man ir led lampas 8gb. un sensors sanak otra galā, respektīvi  pienākošais vads ir otrā galā kur vajag sensoru, kā javieno no lampas uz lampu? vai nav starpība ja es otra galā izvilkšu vēlvienu vadu  pie sensora?

----------


## Isegrim

Shēma nemainās, ja tās elementi telpā atrodas dažādās vietās.

----------


## Elfs

doma skaidra-gribi izmantot jau esošos vadus, kas sienā un jaunus negribi vilkt,... tik sensoru pielikt slēdža vietā.
Slēdzis drošvien savieno fāzes vadu ar vadu, kas aiziet uz lampu, bet pārbaudi.
Tad apskaties ar probņiku- ...no sensora iziet divi vadi pie kuriem lampa jāslēdz,....-paskaties uz kura no viņiem tas sensors padod fāzi- un tad to sper pie attiecīgā vada kas bija līdz šim pie slēdža..
kautkā tā, bet ja esi iesācējs, tad labāk pats nedari to visu savādāk kautko nokurināsi vai saputrosies

Piemēram-atradīsi vadu ar štepseli lai pieslēgtu to sensoru, iespraudīsi sienas rozetē, tad visu sataisīsi un ies.....vēlāk to štepseli rozetē iespraudīsi otrādāk un ... vairs nekas neies jo uz lampām padosies nulle....

----------


## Janisabele

neesmu baigais zīmētājs bet  cerams sapratīs kāds, 7 un 7.1 ir bijušais slēdzis, man tagad tāda putra galvā kad no shēmas vairs neko nesaprotu, jo lampas ir arī jau iebūvētas.

----------


## Elfs

izslēdz slēdzi , paņem skrūvgriezni ar lampiņu (tiek domāts probņiks-instruments ar ko nosaka kurš vads fāze kurš nulle ) un noskaidro kurš ir fāze 7 vai 7.1

----------


## Isegrim

Fu, _bļe._..

----------


## Elfs

a ja nu vadus ir vilcis " nesertificēts elektriķis" un  melnais 2 nav N 
un kautkur aiz reģipša tas pieslēgts fāzei ??? ::

----------


## Janisabele

Tagad laikam sapratu , tikai japārbauda kur ir fāze kur nulle un cik noprotu tad slēdža vadus 7 un 7.1 jasavieno kopā un jaskkatās vai tie savieno +vai - līdz ar to tos pie 4, būs pareizi?

----------


## Isegrim

> a ja nu vadus ir vilcis " nesertificēts elektriķis" un  melnais 2 nav N 
> un kautkur aiz reģipša tas pieslēgts fāzei ???


 Karma, liktenis vai kā kuram labpatīk.

----------


## Elfs

Nē.
Ja,piemēram 7 ir fāze, tad to aptin ar izoleni un bāz atpakaļ caurumā-tas Tev nebūs vairs vajadzīgs. Fāzi pados sarkanais 3 no sensora uz 7.1
Tad spraud brūno un melno no sensora štepselī- ja nedarbojas iespraud štepseli otrādīgi.

Nē nu vari jau arī to atrasto fāzi liktpie sensora brūnā vada (7 pie 4 ), BET kur ņemt nullvadu ??
Tāpat jāvelk papildus viens vads-N- vads ko pielikt pie sensora melnā vada....

----------


## Janisabele

Paldies, kas palīdzēja, šodien sanāca pievienoties, bet vairāk laikam tā nemēģināšu jaunus vadus un viss skaidrs, bet te man sagrozija galvu un neesmu arī elektriķis, bet paldies abiem atbildētājiem!

----------

